# Razor Bait Winner



## Basstrackertx17 (Apr 23, 2017)

Thank You TinBoats =D> 
I'm going to try to get these wet next weekend.
Boat is ready to go after a long, hard winter.
Would have tried today but a tournament and high winds
left me arranging my tackle.
I will say at first impression.
Well made and smell like crazy.
They are going to attract something for sure.
Mike


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2017)

AWESOME! :beer:

Catch a 5 pounder and I will send you another pack! :wink:


----------



## Basstrackertx17 (Apr 23, 2017)

Jim said:


> AWESOME! :beer:
> 
> Catch a 5 pounder and I will send you another pack! :wink:



That's a real big fish in my lake.
Usually 3 1/2.
I accept that challenge.
I don't care if I win it or not.. Lol
I'm sure gonna try like hell.. Hehehehe. \/


----------

